# Looking for some assistance with using wireless flash trigger



## Amanda.s (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello im really unsure why my canon speedlite 430 exII no longer responds off camera. I even bought a new trigger Aputure Trigmaster II 2.4g. I shoot with a canon rebel t5. My off flash did work in the past with my canon rebel xsi. I have tried changing channels on my flash and the trigger. 
I really need some additional advice if possible.
 Thank you

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm not familiar with any of that equipment, but if it's anything like mine, here's what I would do:

Check the batteries in both the flash and transceiver.
Check the dip switches on both RF units.
Put the flash in manual mode.
Turn on the flash first, and press the "test" button to make sure it's working. 
Then turn on the transceivers (the remote first, then the camera unit).
Then turn on the camera, and make sure the camera is on "flash".
Try it now.


----------



## Amanda.s (Sep 19, 2016)

Update this issue has been fixed. My flash trigger works just right!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2016)

Amanda.s said:


> Update this issue has been fixed. My flash trigger works just right!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


and............?


----------



## Amanda.s (Sep 19, 2016)

This is gonna sound bad i put in one of the batteries the wrong way, turns out i was super tired last night.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2016)

Amanda.s said:


> This is gonna sound bad i put in one of the batteries the wrong way, turns out i was super tired last night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


  Glad it was easy!


----------

